# Aggressive Pigeon Behavior



## tamarajoy

Yesterday morning my pigeon was in her cage, and I was going to be leaving the house soon, and realised the cage was a mess with poop in her water bowl and poop all over the news paper flooring. I curved my hand around her to get the bowl of water out, and expected she would probably move out of her cage because she normally will move away if I come close to her. She backed up a bit, and I tried to pull out the newspaper to replace it, but she was standing on it, and I think that moving this up from under her upset her. When I came back with new paper and water she began pecking at me and then actually wacked me a few times with her wing. I apologised of course. 

Later on that day I was sitting on the floor where she was foraging and she came up to my toe and began pecking and nibbling on it, which I thought was probably play, and actually this would be the first time she has come up to me for anything unless I was handing out food. However later on in the evening when she was nesting on my bookshelf, I tried petting her, because someone suggested that during this molting period she is in she would like a good scratch. Thinking that she probably did not remember my offence that morning, I raised my finger to her chest carefully, talking to her softly, and she raised her wing again and wacked me. 

She wacked me again this morning when I was talking to her outside of her cage, and I saw her start to sort of charge for my face with her beak. She has not been the most affectionate bird in the month that I have been caring for her, but I certainly was not expecting her to become aggressive. I have also seen her become wildly aggressive with a colorful papier mache and rope toy that I hung in her cage a couple weeks ago. She loves this toy it seems but also occaisonally bullies it. 

So, my question: is this behavior because she is going through hormonal changes (becoming an adolescent)? Will she from here on out consider me a nuisance or a danger and scheme to be rid of me? Will getting another pigeon for her to bond with assuage her angst or upset her more? Does her behavior have more to do with territory (I should not hang out with the bird in it's eating and nesting areas)? How abnormal or normal is it for a pigeon to beat on people and things? What are some dos and don'ts I should keep in mind while interacting with her? She has plenty of space as I've been letting her free range through my apartment, but I will be building her an indoor aviary soon. 

Any feedback will be much appreciated! 
T


----------



## Skyeking

Sounds like a happy healthy maturing bird adjusting to a human environment.

He or she is growing up and going thru the teenage years. He/she is starting to protect his/her property when you tresspassed it, which is perfectly normal for the bird. The more territory you allow the bird to live in freely, the more he will claim for his own and protect, if he is indeed a he.

It's a compliment as the bird considers you his/her equal.


----------



## nycpigeonlady

Totally normal. I've been feeding a flock of ferals at my window ledge for several years and I get regular a wing slapping from several males when I try to gently push them aside to let the other pigeons eat. There are two especially who absolutely never back away but attack the hell out of me along with everybody else. As Skyeking said, your pigeon considers you her equal - she is standing her ground. But also, like people, pigeons have distinct personalities and ways of communicating and expressing their moods and emotions.

I had a pet pigeon, who was the most affectionate animal one can imagine, yet if I left him alone at home for more than a few hours, the moment I poked my nose through the door he would fly onto my shoulder and give me a vicious, vicious pecking, and pushing him away would do no good at all. It would take a lot of talking, petting, squeezing, stroking, and scratching for him to calm down and start preening me. With him it was not about territory - he had the run of the apartment at all times, he just couldn't take being left alone. I was going to school at the time and left him by himself for most of the day. I noticed this never happened on the weekends when I was there - then he would just be his sweet extremely affectionate self - he loved nothing more than to be held and to cuddle or sit on my head. Finally, I started taking him with me everywhere, and that's how the problem was resolved.


----------



## AZPigeonCrazy

If it's a she she may be maturing and getting ready to make a nest in the bottom of her cage. (My pigeons make a poop and feather nest... it's a mess but it's how they like it. lol) 
As far as being agressive in other places besides her cage, I've had a few pigeons that this has happened to. They just forget how much they used to like me and label me an "intruder" wherever I go... maybe that's what this bird is doing?

Just a thought


----------



## Miss-Sassypants

It's absolutely normal. My pet pigeon will preen me one minute and without rhyme or reason, the next minute, attacks me as if I'm public enemy number one! And when he attacks, it's all hell breaks loose, he will really scissor my skin till it bleeds! 

At times when I'm giving him peanuts, he gets so excited and happy, and then suddenly, attack me like there's no tomorrow! And yet, after a minute of vicious pecking, he begins preening my hand affectionately and begging for more peanuts, being sweet and cute again. 

Pigeons are crazy like that.

I won't go into details about how Krikky pecked his teddy bear till its eye came off. It's really normal for them to beat the crap out of their toys. 

So there! Nothing to worry about! Stay loving to your pigeon! Her pecking antics doesn't mean she love you less. Good luck!


----------



## jondove

Not much to add to what was already said, but here's my two cents:

One way to put this is that the pigeon became territorial and attacked you.

But a better way to say the same thing is that (s)he *got used to living with you, considers this his home and isn't afraid of you anymore*, which is in fact great news.


----------



## tigon7504

*Help-why does my pet pigeon keep attacking me!*

Please help i found a baby pigeon last year and have brought him up,syringe then hand feeding him tirelessly untill recently,he will be about 6months old now and has always been so loving and lovely but he has now started for no reason attacking me,puffing up,making loads noise then biting and wing slapping me like mad,(which by the way really hurts)i kept telling him "no naughty"and pushing him away but he kept running at me to hurt me,he has had the full run of the back room were my indoor rabbit also lived but now iv managed to grab him and put him in my old cat carrier with sum straw,food,water etc but he doesnt seem to have learnt his lesson every time i go near the cage to change his water/food etc he still trys to attack me,what can i do to stop this behaviour,does he want to go free is he unhappy?i just dont know what to do for the best all i know is i cant live with a pigeon that wants to hurt me like this,iv also had to move my lovely little rabbit as he was cowering in the corner hidding away from him.It just seems such a ungrateful way to pay some1 back for saving there life!please help i dont know what to do<?


----------



## nycpigeonlady

tigon,

Your pigeon is not ungrateful or trying to hurt you, it's just that your baby has grown up and is doing the normal things that normal adult pigeon do in a flock with others, and you are his flock mate. Pigeons are very social and he's just interacting with you on normal pigeon terms. If you don't get him a mate he might bond to you and consider you his significant other - then, like my pigeon he may be upset when you're not there with him, and then you're in for a real pecking! Just observe him carefully and you'll soon understand what his various behaviors mean - after all, that's what makes having a relationship with a creature from a different species so incredibly interesting.


----------



## tamarajoy

I've given my pigeon some space around her cage and nesting place, and she has been pretty amiable. She hasn't actually pecked me before although she did try the few times I was near her cage moving things around. Has not drawn blood at all. Thanks for all the feedback; I can move around her more confidently now than when I felt I'd done something to inspire her anger unwittingly.


----------



## jondove

tigon,

Maybe your pigeon just feels neglected. Although this is normal behaviour towards other pigeons in the flock, if you spend enough time with a pigeon, by the age of 6 months he should bond to you and consider you his mate. I also happen to have a 6 month old pigeon, so I speak from my own experience.

Also, I discovered that "punishments to teach him a lesson" won't work. Pigeons are very proud and independent beings and unlike a dog, a pigeon will never accept a human as "the leader of the flock".

The only thing I found to work is kindness. When a pigeon attacks me I try to gently pet him on the back. They will usually stop. Fighting a little with him is also OK, as long as it's just a game for both of you.

By the way, I find it odd that he only started attacking you only at 6 months and so suddenly. At least in my experience they did that much sooner, even the ones I raised.


----------



## Mr-Pidges-Mom

*For Tigon7504*

Tigon7504,

I raised a pigeon from a few days old and he lived to be almost 18. He had quite a temper at times, and would attack me for a few moments, and then he'd be fine. It was like once he got the aggression out, then he was good to go. I just figured this was pigeon behavior, as I had a friend who had a female pigeon she had hand-raised and this bird would sometimes have a fit and attack her too. 

The most important thing I found is if you've raised them then you can not set them free, as they don't know how to survive on their own. I tried to set my first pigeon free, and he almost starved to death. I was really lucky that I got him back, and I learned a hard lesson about imprinting and birds. After that, we had a wonderful 17 years together. 

Another thing to consider is that it is Spring and that means breeding season for many animals, which brings on hormonal and sometimes behavior changes. Your pigeon may need to be housed away from your rabbit for a while until he gets through The Need to Breed. 

I now have two rescue pigeons that I got when they were a couple of months old. When they became breeding age, they started being more aggressive, and when they are building a nest or getting ready to lay an egg, then the female gets darn right ornery, and will wing-slap me like crazy when I clean the cage. This is how I know that she is getting ready to have an egg. 

The best thing I found with my first male pigeon was to give him a bit of a time out when he was being really aggressive. To protect both of us, I would gently put a very lightweight cloth over him, carefully scoop him up, and then put him in his cage and place a cover over it. This would help him to settle down pretty quickly. 

Just some thoughts on how I handled my pigeon's aggressive behaviors.

Tracey



tigon7504 said:


> Please help i found a baby pigeon last year and have brought him up,syringe then hand feeding him tirelessly untill recently,he will be about 6months old now and has always been so loving and lovely but he has now started for no reason attacking me,puffing up,making loads noise then biting and wing slapping me like mad,(which by the way really hurts)i kept telling him "no naughty"and pushing him away but he kept running at me to hurt me,he has had the full run of the back room were my indoor rabbit also lived but now iv managed to grab him and put him in my old cat carrier with sum straw,food,water etc but he doesnt seem to have learnt his lesson every time i go near the cage to change his water/food etc he still trys to attack me,what can i do to stop this behaviour,does he want to go free is he unhappy?i just dont know what to do for the best all i know is i cant live with a pigeon that wants to hurt me like this,iv also had to move my lovely little rabbit as he was cowering in the corner hidding away from him.It just seems such a ungrateful way to pay some1 back for saving there life!please help i dont know what to do<?


----------



## sv1024

*male pigeon attacks ?????*

my male pigeon has been doing the same thing .... he starts strutting and puring when i get near him if i try to pet him he attacks me .........he never usto act this way, I found him at about 4 weeks old and have had him for 3 months now .....people say its his teens but will this attitude go away for a male pigeon ???????


----------



## Shadowringneck23

*Apologize*

It sounds as though your bird is just adjusting to the home. I would recommend feeding your bird certain treats, as this may help improve your relationship.


----------



## sv1024

im having the exact same problem .....i cant even touch my bird he hates me now even thoe i raised his fledgling butt! i have no idea what to do ..... im about to give him away or find him a new home ,,,,,he's been attacking me for about 3 months now and hasn't mellowed out at all ......HELP PLZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyeking

*You need to understand, you have a male pigeon. He is protecting his turf. If you have given him a cage to live in, he will bite and wing slap you if you tresspass, he sees it as his property. If you have allowed him free flight around your house, he may also bite you anywhere he has been allowed to stay, he is just protecting his turf. He is a very normal male pigeon adjusting to a human world. Take it as a compliment .

You also need to limit his access to any area if you don't want him biting you, and only clean out his cage, when he is not in it. Male pigeons will claim territory for their own. Sometimes, the hens will too.*


----------



## Jay3

Yes, as Skyeking has said, this is normal pigeon behavior. He is just protecting his territory. In the wild, or even in a loft, this instinctive behavior would be very important. He would have to protect his nest box and mate, and his babies from any intruders. It's a built in behavior. It's the way they are supposed to be. We have a pigeon who lives in the house with us, as he is handicapped, and when you reach into his cage to take him out, or to feed or water him, he gets very territorial. When he is out on his shelf where he spends much of his time when we are home, he is the same way. But if we just hold him, he's great. He likes being held. He just protects the areas that he sees as his. You aren't going to change what is instinctual in a bird. He's not a dog. When you own a bird, you have to respect them for what they are, and enjoy them for what they are. They aren't teddy bears to snuggle when you wish. They will come to you on their terms. A relationship with a bird is always on their terms. But that's okay. Feed them treats and when they find out how much they like them, they will come to you. That's what you want, to get him to want to come to you. Pigeons are great pets, but building a relationship takes time and patience, and an understanding of their instincts and behaviors. Also, they should have a lot of time outside of their cage for exercise. They are very smart birds, and being caged all the time, alone, is very monotonous and boring for them.


----------



## tamarajoy

Unless your pigeon is bonded to you, they will become territorial, especially if they are in a nesting cycle. Pigeons also become a little temperamental during puberty. My female pidge now has a male mate who she is bonded to, and although she doesn't interact with me a lot anymore because of this, it is sort of a blessing, because before she was constantly needing my attention. I still hang out outside of their cage and talk to them and watch them fly around and eat, preen each other and dance and coo. They are really sweet pets, but there are certain behaviors you should learn to expect if you are going to have a pigeon as a pet. One is that they claim their property and become pretty territorial about it. I like to laugh at it when my bird pecks at me when I clean his cage or feed him. Their beaks are also pretty soft and dull, and it doesn't hurt much.


----------



## Lefty07

*Petting your birds may be asking to get slapped*

I think folks need to remember that "pettting" your birds is a totally human or at least "mammal" thing - so if you are reaching towards your bird with an open hand, it may be alarming them, despite your good intentions. For the most part, birds _don't pet _and most _don't like to be petted _- and if they do, they may interpret it as a sexual thing. More likely, with the above examples, these pigeons may see your attempts to pet them as an aggressive thing (like your open hand is a wing getting ready to slam _them_). And as folks have mentioned, slapping at you is also a sign they feel at home and you are invading their space.

Personally, I think it's best to interact with your pigeon or dove without petting them. Let them sit on your arm or shoulder and leave it at that - but no _need_ to pet them. If you want a pet you can "pet", a dog or cat will appreciate it much more!

I find my doves enjoy my company best of I let them come to me, at their own speed. I let them out of their cages - they usually do a few laps around the room and then settle down - if I am sitting nearby and make cooing noises (or just talk to them), they fly right over to me and land are my arms. If I have a handful of seed, they fly over even faster. When they are done eating, they usually just hang out with me and will often fall asleep on my arm or shoulder. But I avoid petting them because they basically don't like it - and they may interpret it as a sexual thing and I don't want to encourage egg laying!



















If I want to pet something, I have Rusty:









and Skippy:


----------



## Jay3

I agree with everything you have said. And those are great shots BTW. And I just love your dogs face. Just precious.


----------



## pirab buk

*aggressive behavior*

Even my female beakless pigeon can get testy. Is there something, or at a certain time of day that initiates his behavior? I know my bird gets pissy when she is tired (early morning or evening) and on her "bed". She doesn't want you near her 'bed". So now that I know this, I let her be and respect her space.


----------



## pirab buk

BTW is that a Rack Russell? Those dogs are cute but are wicked brats! LOL! I dog-walk a Jack


----------



## Lefty07

*The dogs*

The top dog photo (Rusty) is a Rat Terrier. The lower dog photo (Skippy) is supposed to be a Jack Russell Terrier but there might be something else in there too. But Skippy definitely has the Jack Russell personality. Both were rescues from the Philadelphia SPCA. Rusty, the Rat Terrier, has a mellower personality. But both go crazy when they see squirrels!

I have gotten them to where they _tolerate_ my free flying birds and are not openly aggressive - but I never *trust* them alone with them.

And back on the subject of birds - even my very tame and friendly Bourke Parakeet shown below (named Twitter), who never bites me, still doesn't like me putting my hands in _her_ cage. Even when I put food in there, she "growls" at my hands in her space - though she is completely non-aggressive towards my hands when outside the cage. And while totally tame and friendly - sits on my shoulder for hours - she does not like petting at all so I respect her and do not try it.


----------



## Jay3

Isn't she beautiful.


----------



## Lefty07

*Bourke Parakeets*

Bourke Parakeets are great little birds. They are less aggressive than Budgies (mine never bite) and get along fine with doves and other non-aggressive birds. They also don't chew house plants or other things for the most part.










My other Bourke, named Rosella, because she has more colors on her - sort of like an Australian Rosella:









I also have a Scarlet Shested Parakeet. It is similarly friendly and non-aggressive but somewhat harder to tame. Mine is fully flighted and not especially afraid of me - and will occasionally land on me - but is still afraid to sit on my hand, unless he decides to land on it.










I previously had a much tamer one who unfortunately died from Proventricular Dialation Disease. I am hoping I can get my new Scarlet Chested as friendly as this one was.


----------



## Jay3

You have some beautiful birds.


----------



## pirab buk

*bird behavior*

Wow! I've never seen a Bourke that was peach colored. What a beauty!
Birds are lovely, aren't they?
I figured birds are like "Bostonians". Give them their space and they will warm up to you (maybe) but only on their terms! 
Patches (one of my cockatiels) is sweet as pie in the morning but at 6:00pm he is screaming and will bite the *&^% out of you. This what he does and out of respect for him. I let him be at night and then put him to bed at 6:30-7:00pm
I do not force my will on him.
My pigeon gets like that too.
Observe the behaviors and the 'triggers' that make him aggressive.
Respect him and give him his space.


----------



## Lefty07

*Observing Birds*

I think 99% of the problems people have with pet birds are based on not "reading" their bird's emotions correctly. Parrot family birds, especially, warn people when they are pushing it but people don't "listen" and they get bitten. But all birds do it too. Even my little finches get scared and respond to gentle treatment.


----------



## pirab buk

you are so right! Lefty07!


----------



## Jay3

I think Lefty07 is right, in that people don't read their birds correctly. But I think lots of people don't try, as they want them to be what they want them to be, and want them to do what they want them to do. They aren't going to respond to you like a dog would. Birds are birds, and need to be treated as such. Most don't like to be petted, and most want to come to you when they feel like it, NOT when you feel like it. Just the way it is. They can be enjoyed for what they are, but don't expect them to be what they are not.


----------



## Quazar

Jay3 said:


> I think Lefty07 is right, in that people don't read their birds correctly. But I think lots of people don't try, as they want them to be what they want them to be, and want them to do what they want them to do. They aren't going to respond to you like a dog would. Birds are birds, and need to be treated as such. Most don't like to be petted, and most want to come to you when they feel like it, NOT when you feel like it. Just the way it is. They can be enjoyed for what they are, but don't expect them to be what they are not.


Couldnt agree more lol



Lefty07 said:


> The top dog photo (Rusty) is a Rat Terrier. The lower dog photo (Skippy) is supposed to be a Jack Russell Terrier but there might be something else in there too. But Skippy definitely has the Jack Russell personality. Both were rescues from the Philadelphia SPCA. Rusty, the Rat Terrier, has a mellower personality. But both go crazy when they see squirrels!


Rusty has a Jack russel look about him too, 
he looks exactly like my friends dog thats a cross between a JR & Chihuahua 
(The ears give it away lol).








He can sniff out a rabbit at 50 yards lol


----------



## Jay3

HE looks very intelligent and with a lot of personality. LOL.


----------



## Quazar

Jay3 said:


> HE looks very intelligent and with a lot of personality. LOL.


He is lol, and hes spoilt rotten. Hes got a massive box of toys and you can ask him to get a particular one & he will get it first time, even if hes got to dig through the others to get it.


----------



## Jay3

I could tell he's smart, just looking at that expression. He looks like a little devil. Very cute. What's his name?


----------



## Quazar

Jay3 said:


> I could tell he's smart, just looking at that expression. He looks like a little devil. Very cute. What's his name?


His names Ged, and he is a devil at times lol.
More pics of him HERE


----------



## Jay3

Oh he's just too cute! Love those ears. Those are some great shots.


----------



## MET_AXA

Lefty07 said:


> *Petting your birds may be asking to get slapped*
> 
> I think folks need to remember that "pettting" your birds is a totally human or at least "mammal" thing - so if you are reaching towards your bird with an open hand, it may be alarming them, despite your good intentions. For the most part, birds _don't pet _and most _don't like to be petted _- and if they do, they may interpret it as a sexual thing. More likely, with the above examples, these pigeons may see your attempts to pet them as an aggressive thing (like your open hand is a wing getting ready to slam _them_). And as folks have mentioned, slapping at you is also a sign they feel at home and you are invading their space.
> 
> Personally, I think it's best to interact with your pigeon or dove without petting them. Let them sit on your arm or shoulder and leave it at that - but no _need_ to pet them. If you want a pet you can "pet", a dog or cat will appreciate it much more!
> 
> I find my doves enjoy my company best of I let them come to me, at their own speed. I let them out of their cages - they usually do a few laps around the room and then settle down - if I am sitting nearby and make cooing noises (or just talk to them), they fly right over to me and land are my arms. If I have a handful of seed, they fly over even faster. When they are done eating, they usually just hang out with me and will often fall asleep on my arm or shoulder. But I avoid petting them because they basically don't like it - and they may interpret it as a sexual thing and I don't want to encourage egg laying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to pet something, I have Rusty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Skippy:


Beautiful bird, and your dogs are super cute.


----------

